# Topics > Space >  RASSOR (Regolith Advanced Surface Systems Operations Robot), NASA Mining Robot for Moon, Mars, NASA, Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

NASA

nasa.gov/topics/technology/features/RASSOR.html

----------


## Airicist

NASA Developing Mining Robot for Moon, Mars 

 Published on May 19, 2013




> NASA is developing the RASSOR mining robot to collect soil, or regolith, on the moon or Mars so it can be processed into rocket fuel, breathable air and other commodities. By using materials available at other locations in the solar system, astronauts don't have to carry it all from Earth.

----------


## Airicist

NASA's Space-Digging RASSOR Robot

 Published on May 27, 2014




> One day RASSOR will dig up resources on asteroids, the moon, or on Mars.
> 
> Learn more: 
> 
> "Robots Will Pave the Way to Mars"
> Technologies that exploit space resources will finally open up the solar system to human exploration
> 
> by Rachel Courtland
> May 27, 2014

----------

